# Migration reports?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone know how the canada goose migration is coming along? Anyone heard where the majority of the geese are located right now? any other info would be nice :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my buddy going to school in alexandria and he said that about 400 arrived in town the other night. he also said a ton of seagulls moved through this week. i think its right around the corner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

That sounds a little early RT, especially for Alex... Think about it, an early migration when the hatch was late?? Doesn'tmake sense, better check your source. Sounds like a local flock moving to a different area due to over-pressure.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh really then, why did i see a flcok of lessors in Minn this weekend then?? :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Anyone heard where the majority of the geese are located right now?


Well it is 11:10PM so I would say on their roost????

Just messing with. Was out scouting tonight and saw some migrators. Stopped to get gas and after some small talk the guy said that a farmer was just there and that he had 10,000 snows just land on his place. That number may be high but even if it is half that its a bunch of birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I got a report of a build up of 5000-6000 snows.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I was working out at my place tonight and, the lessors are on the move.
About 10 flocks riding the wind southward. Hopefully they stopped about 30 miles south of me!! :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

The appraoching migration can drive a guy crazy.. :jammin:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This front should move birds... I am in Denver right now and it's about 40* and the high tomorrow is going to be around low-mid 50's. They got seven inches of snow in the mountains.

I just hope it doesn't get to cold in ND and all of the sudden the birds decide to leave mid-season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

#1 waterfowler...there are both lesser's and snows here.Not big numbers yet,but they are here.

Because of the poor late hatch...the adults that were not successful or were too young are the first to migrate.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw some nice strings this morning but they were high. Hopefully they don't fly to far south!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

this cold snap were in right now will hopefully bring a few new birds down.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ummmmm....it was 34 degrees when I got off the plane here in Jackson Hole, WY yesterday and a whopping 44 degrees now. What the? Sure wish I had a sport coat? :roll:

Tons of geese around though.   Can't say I've ever seen geese shuck over a mountain before.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Saw a metric butt ton of Canadas and 4 Snows west of Grand Forks this morning. Lots of birds flying North - South.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Saw a few more strings flying over Alexandria about 10 pm Llast night.
Going South.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Temps in the 70's this weekend will most likely push them back north along with all of the hunting pressure. Hopefully we can get a few good weeks of northern birds come early Oct.

I noticed last weekend while taking a few youths on a waterfowl hunt alot of the teal in our area have already moved out. I expect the migration to be much early than our previous years. Hopefully we can get them to make that jump out of Canada early and stick around ND for a couple of weeks.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Saw lessors this morning. The geese are building in Moorhead. Every goose is feeding in standing beans in town. Not cool.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It's time to break out the clown suit and go for a run...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I went fishing last night on the Thief River until well after sun down, and counted about 200 geese of various sizes of flocks migrating south. They were not local birds coming in......way to high...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mav,It sounds like the EPP geese are allready moving into the area.To bad they only allow one goose/day.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

1 a day but most of them are banded!!! I am seeing lots of local jewerly.....I just don' thave any dekes here!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If Jonser hears you are seeing lots of bands I wouldnt be supprised if he hunts with you out there.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Saw 8 flocks of maybe 30 birds each flock flying south very high. Osakis MN. 8:00 pm


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn, already happening in Sauk Center, huh?? Sounds like it's going to be an early winter!!!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't you northern boys kill all the geese, leave some for us southern illinois guys.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Snow forcast for tonite and tomorrow am. Been seeing quite a few flocks of lessers coming over the Turtle Mts. Haven't seen any snows yet! If the forcast is right the sob's should start moving soon. Lots of wood ducks around the hills...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Rick i have never had the oppportunity to shoot a wood duck....would it be possible for you to pm me with some general places to try?? If not, no biggee....i will get one sooner or later...i hope!!!!


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

I have made the I-29 run from Omaha to Fargo and back the last 2 weeks in a row, and I have seen quite a few Canadas from Watertown north to Sisseton. Some of you SD boys need to get up there....

South of Souix Falls the farmers are starting to combine corn, while the folks north of that are waiting around because of your cool short season this year. Most the farmers are getting done with beans and starting the corn all ready in Nebraska. I am wondering if you get a sudden cold snap here in ND if it would push the geese right through the state because of shortage of harvested fields?

Any opinions?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've seen a lot more lessers in the middle of the RRV now that I didn't see too long ago. They must be thinking about coming down! Just hope they don't pass on by!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It's the 7th of October, let's not get carried away fellas.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

fishhook said:


> Rick i have never had the oppportunity to shoot a wood duck....would it be possible for you to pm me with some general places to try?? If not, no biggee....i will get one sooner or later...i hope!!!!


If you ever want to shoot a Woodie, give me ashout and I will take you out down here in IL where there are a ton of them in the early season! We hunt them in flooded timber primarily and they can be found floating big streams and small rivers.

Just let me know, as its only 1100 miles away and I will be in Granville/Minot next weekend!


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

FrozenHusker said:


> I have made the I-29 run from Omaha to Fargo and back the last 2 weeks in a row, and I have seen quite a few Canadas from Watertown north to Sisseton. Some of you SD boys need to get up there....quote]
> 
> we've been shootin quite a few just SW of summit. you been seein any between Summit and Sisseton? this is the only area we really saw any geese earlier this year in that area. hardly seen any ducks, just geese. we were surprised at the goose numbers we saw in this area. usually this is pretty far east and there's not as many birds this far over.


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Plenty of Geese to swat down here in Rochester. Migration or not, so many live here its like mirgation all da time.
!!!
Shot a limit of lessers yesterday and a limit of greaters today!
:sniper: :lol:


----------

